# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Komplet librat e Shekspirit

## benseven11

perpara se te lexoni gjithe veprat e Shekspirit shkarkohet lexusi i librave te mikrososftit(msreader)
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...erSetupUSA.exe

A- Comedies:

01- The Comedy of Errors (1592-1594)
02- The Taming of the Shrew (1593-1594)
03- The Two Gentlemen of Verona (1594)
04- Love's Labor's Lost (1594-1597)
05- A Midsummer-Night's Dream (1595-1596)
06- The Merchant of Venice (1596-1597)
07- The Merry Wives of Windsor (1597-1601)
08- Much Ado About Nothing (1598-1599)
09- As You Like It (1599)
10- Twelfth Night; or What You Will (1601-1602)
11- Troilus and Cressida (1601-1602)
12- All's Well that Ends Well (1601-1602)
13- Measure for Measure (1604)

B- Histories:

14- The First Part of King Henry VI (1589-1590)
15- The Second Part of King Henry VI (1590-1591)
16- The Third Part of King Henry VI (1590-1591)
17- The Tragedy of Richard the Third (1592-1593)
18- The Life and Death of King John (1594-1596)
19- The Tragedy of King Richard II (1593-1594)
20- The First Part of King Henry IV (1596-1597)
21- The Second Part of King Henry IV (1598)
22- The Life of King Henry V (1599)
23- The Famous History of the Life of Henry the Eighth (1612-1613)

C- Tragedies:

24- Titus Andronicus (1593-1594)
25- Romeo and Juliet (1595-1596)
26- Julius Caesar (1599)
27- Hamlet, Prince of Denmark (1600-1601)
28- Othello, the Moor of Venice (1604)
29- King Lear (1605)
30- Macbeth (1606)
31- Antony and Cleopatra (1606)
32- Coriolanus (1607-1608)
33- Timon of Athens (1607-1608)

D- Romances:

34- Pericles (1607-1608)
35- Cymbeline (1609-1610)
36- The Winter's Tale (1610-1611)
37- The Tempest (1611)

E- Poems:

38- Venus and Adonis (1592-1593)
39- The Rape of Lucrece (1593-1594)
40- Sonnets (1593-1599)
41- A Lover's Complaint (1609)
42- The Passionate Pilgrim (1599)
shkarkohet libri ketu http://rapidshare.de/files/10059532/...hakespeare.rar
Te faqja qe hapet klik ne FREE buton ne fund te faqes.Prit 50 sekonda Do shfaqen 3 shkronja/numra
me ngjyra/I fut 3 numrat/ shkronjat ne drejtkendeshin bosh anash,Klik download.
Pas shkarkimit i futet ky fjalkalim www.2baksa.net

enjoy

----------

